# What color is she?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is a beautiful chestnut


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> She is a beautiful chestnut


I thought so as she has red hairs, but she's really dark to be a chestnut to me. Liver chestnut? Or is it just me being color blind? :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Liver chestnut = chestnut = sorrel.

Basically she is red. Just a darker red.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Liver chestnut = chestnut = sorrel.
> 
> Basically she is red. Just a darker red.


 Hahahaha, so I suppose you could call her burgundy? :wink:


----------



## Two To Tango (Jun 9, 2011)

She's a sorrel. [; 
Liver chestnut's are a LOT darker and are pretty much brown. 
Chestnut's are lighter. 

If she was a bay she would have black points (black legs, black mane, black tail).


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Two To Tango said:


> She's a sorrel. [;
> Liver chestnut's are a LOT darker and are pretty much brown.
> Chestnut's are lighter.
> 
> If she was a bay she would have black points (black legs, black mane, black tail).


Thanks Amber 

But I never knew there was actual difference between sorrel and chestnut! I always thought it was just that chestnut was the English term, and sorrel was the western. Silly me!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In truth there is no difference. On a genetic level they are the same.


----------



## Two To Tango (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not talking about a genetic level, I'm talking about what the eye can see. 
At my barn if you say "I like that sorrel horse!" and there's a chestnut there, they'll be like "I didn't know there was a sorrel in this pasture..." My barn is all english, not one sight of western there so it's more then a western and english thing.[;


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I think that is "English" term in the "England" sense, not in the "flattish-saddle" sense. And "Western" as in "Western part of the US" rather than in the "big comfy saddle" sense.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Whether or not it is an English or Western thing doesn't matter. It doesn't matter what color you call her. She is genetically red and red is what she is.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I think she's too dark to be a sorrell. chestnut would be my guess.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

I suppose so!

Red is sorrel. Sorrel is chestnut. Chestnut is red. 

She's red no matter what! :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Since there is no "red" on a registration, saying she is a red only generalizes her color. As in any color, there are specific variations and some horses ride the line between those variations. Judging from your picture, I would call her a chestnut; sorrel is lighter and liver has more brown in it.

This is actually a question that can be debated forever since it is a subjective thing and based on the perception of the viewer.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Since there is no "red" on a registration, saying she is a red only generalizes her color. As in any color, there are specific variations and some horses ride the line between those variations. Judging from your picture, I would call her a chestnut; sorrel is lighter and liver has more brown in it.
> 
> This is actually a question that can be debated forever since it is a subjective thing and based on the perception of the viewer.


Agreed.

It really is how you were raised, and different people were taught different standards for certain colors.

Now of COURSE Bunny had to go be difficult and go in-between colors! :lol:


----------

